# Jasper National Park - Canada...beautiful photos!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Don M. (Oct 25, 2015)

Yup, been there, and spent several days exploring that area.  Having grown up in Colorado, I have a fondness for the mountains....and that area between Jasper and Banff is one of the most spectacular regions in North America.  There is a new feast for the eyes around every bend in the road.  The geography is amazing, and the abundance of wildlife is outstanding.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2015)

Gorgeous series!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2015)

Stunningly beautiful. My husband worked close to Lake louise in Banff National Park  for 6 months some years ago  ...and he said it was the most glorious place he'd ever seen in the world...sadly he hated it, because it had no pubs..LOL>..LOL and where they were was very remote .. but..me?  I would go in a heartbeat. My daughter has been to Canada many times on business ..I have family who live in Toronto..and I have a close friend who lives in Kelowna BC...but I have never managed to make the trip!!


----------



## fishfulthinking (Oct 30, 2015)

We are blessed here in Alberta.  Hollydolly, your husband just had to trek into Banff and he would have had an array of pubs


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 30, 2015)

One of the best vacations I ever took was a week in Jasper and a week in Banff.  Last week I posted a ton of pictures in an album called Canadian Rockies in case anyone is interested.  Still have more to load.


----------

